# Running your dog



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

When do you guys start running your dog in the fields. I want to get my dog out and start him working some pheasants before the season, but I want to make sure the chicks can fly.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Pheasant chicks can fly (down hill) for a short distance at a very young age. I'd bet most chicks are at least a month old by now, and running your dog should not be a problem.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw some the other day while checking some farm stuff, they flew pretty good. About the size of chukars or huns.


----------

